# Looking to buy a px4



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I am looking to buy a px4 .40, I shot one today at the range and really liked it. I am also looking at a m&P .40 so i was hoping i could get some feedback from PX4 owners about the good, the bad and the ugly.


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

I rented a Px4 storm 9mm at the range recently and was suprised by how accutate it was. I went back for 3 more boxes of ammo, just to see if I could keep up with the gun.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I cannot comment on the M&P but the PX4 in .40 is a great gun. Excellent first shot DA pull on my sample and single action is equally good. Reliable, durable, accurate, good ergonomics and I think they look nice too. My personal favorite DA/SA handgun with a trigger that I think exceeds Sig and others that I have tried for a smooth no surprises pull. My frame of reference prefering the short and fast resets of 1911's and Glocks. This DA/SA I can live with no problem.

Down side. For carry they are heavier and fat/wide in the slide compared to some of the competition athough sculpted a bit on the slide to make it seem less so. Depends on your priorities. In my opinion as a service weapon, home defense or range shooting it is a great bargain. For carry it depends on the individual and how you intend to carry.

I like mine and when I do carry it it rides in a bellyband. I like it well enough that I wouldn't mind getting one in 9mm and even trying out the new sub compact PX4 some day. The .45 version doesn't appeal to me for some reason. I guess the size to capacity ratio is offputting but I would guess they shoot well like the other calibers.

Tuefelhunden


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

i posted this in the S&W forum:

The dealer took out the Storm and a similar glock. I did not get to shoot them but had ample time to look, aim and feel the basic handling of each. They were all near similar in price, that was not a factor, I chose the S&W M&P .40. 

I couldn't be happier. I have just found out that Crimson Trace now makes grips for this gun and that will be my next purchase. Maybe a Christmas gift to me.


----------

